# How to proved child full Sole Custody out of wedlock?



## June07 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am a newbie here seeking for some advice regarding, 
**What type of documents/papers do I need to establish for full sole parental custody for my 17 y.o daughter? (will use it for visa application) Got married recently planning to live permanently overseas with her stepdad and shes coming with me.
Biological father signed her B.C but shes using my surname, the joker left us when she was a couple months old, no contact/no financial support/ never existed in her life. 
Any advice for this matter will be appreciated. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need legal documents from a court stating you have sole custody.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Not knowing UK laws or terms used, but what papers do you use now to prove custody? Is there a court order or some sort of notarized agreement custody order? That would most likely suffice.

What sort of visa are you applying for? If a SRRV the PRA uses system of agents. They can be very helpful during the process and even before you can send copies of any documents ahead of time and they can tell you exactly what needs to be done to make them acceptable to the PRA. If you are going this route, I can send you the contact info on the lady I used for my application. She was referred to me on this board and was very helpful.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I think you will need to consult an attorney.

As slow as the courts are here you may find that your daughter will turn 18 before the paperwork is finished. If she is close to 18 now maybe just wait it out if you can.


----------

